# Thurl Bailey



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just when you think that those who have been more fortunate than the rest of us are stuck up jerk wads, you see a shimmer of hope.

Today I stopped off at the Maverick on 90th South and Sandy Parkway for my lunch of a Tobasco Slim Jim and Mountain Dew when I saw Thurl Bailey driving by. He happened to look over at the direction I was in and saw two servicemen parked near me. He made it a point to pull over and walk up to them and thank them for their service to our country and took some pictures with them and gave them some autographed memorabilia.

I know that seems simple. But if a guy who is that famous feels it is important to thank our service men and women, shouldnt we take the time as well?

Thurl Bailey has always been cool in my eyes, but he just bumped his coolness level up a couple of notches 8)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 Met him a few times and he is nothing but admireable.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to share good deed from famous person...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

He must like maverik, nhs tan into him there not too long ago.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

StillAboveGround said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share good deed from famous person...


Seems like famous people just want to look away just so that they arent recognized. And some still do some great work for charities etc. But it is nice to see that they do good things in person too


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Thurl Bailey really is a great guy. I've had the pleasure of engaging in conversation with him a few times at Cafe Rio. I've met several of the Jazz players over the years, and he is always the one that sticks out in my mind as being the nicest and most genuine. The saying goes "don't meet your heroes", but he is definitely an exception.

His wife is very pleasant too.


----------

